# flow switch and bell wiring



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

is that not in the wiring diagram?


----------



## peterrudart (Sep 12, 2013)

no. the only diagram i hve is the one for the flow sw. its not very descriptive about the bell


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Sounds to me like you have a 120 VAC fire alarm bell . With 4 power leads because it is designed to be in a supervised circuit and there is probably a diode in series with the bell coil. These are referred to as polarized AC devises because they are supervised with low voltage DC from the FACP when not in alarm. 
All that being said they will work just fine when connected to 120 VAC all you have to do is wire nut the unused black and white wires. It does not make any difference which black or white that you connect to or spare .

LC
https://www.edwards-signals.com/files/i-438d-6n5.pdf


----------



## peterrudart (Sep 12, 2013)

ok. but how do i get the 120v. for the bell? the flow switch diagram only shows my neutral going through the bell.


----------



## peterrudart (Sep 12, 2013)

this is what im working with


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

For my money you should bring a circuit from a emergency panel. The neutral should go directly to the bell and the 120VAC line is broken through the flow switch.
If this is in sprinkler service talk to the fire inspector or fire department they should have a standard that shows how they want it.


----------

